# best price on hartco S425-S-15



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Where is the cheapest place to purchase? Beacon graphics has it for $78.35....anyone know of a better deal?


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

Leg cramps said:


> Where is the cheapest place to purchase? Beacon graphics has it for $78.35....anyone know of a better deal?


What size are you looking at for that price?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Thats a 15" roll


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

Fifteen inches is $78?

Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

72.31 @ signwharehouse.com
http://www.signwarehouse.com/p-VHRT-425-S-15.html


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi becky, no its 15" wide x 30 ft long.


----------

